# Super-tall model Amazon Eve hopes to win Guinness world record



## LouDAgreat (Feb 18, 2011)

> At 6 feet 8 inches, model Amazon Eve is set to take her career to new heights.
> 
> Professionally known as "Amazon Eve," the model has already been named the world's tallest model by the Federation of World Records.
> 
> ...





That second pic is very kinky.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 18, 2011)

She looks somewhat transsexual.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 18, 2011)

In the second pic, I can't help but think the girl's arm went inside the giant's vagina.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 18, 2011)

You could motorboat those boobs without bending over, no more back ache for me.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> She looks somewhat transsexual.


It's the face.  Could be part of her gaintism maybe?


----------



## very bored (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it just me, or do both of the pics look shopped?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 18, 2011)

Not shopped.  Just using short people


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 19, 2011)

tashtin said:


> You could motorboat those boobs without bending over, no more back ache for me.



But she can't give you a bj.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 19, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> It's the face.  Could be part of her gaintism maybe?



Maybe. I agree that her face looks allot closer to male then female. 

If her model career dosnt work out, she can always try to play for a women's basketball team


----------



## Momoka (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks manly. 
But I gotta agree that the second pic looks kinky.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Feb 19, 2011)

You know no average dick could do it for her. She probably has to use a 10 incher to get off.


----------



## Divi (Feb 19, 2011)

She can have her record, I'll stick to my 5'11" 

I wonder if she's been living her entire life hitting her head against doors, ceilings, cars, and everything else that hangs just low enough for the average person...


----------



## zuul (Feb 19, 2011)

She's got nice boobies. 

I envy her, I'd always wished to be super tall.


----------



## vivEnergy (Feb 19, 2011)

She is like a real life Na'vi


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow that lady is huge!!!!


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Feb 19, 2011)

zuul said:


> She's got nice boobies.
> 
> I envy her, I'd always wished to be super tall.



Why? your vagina would be huge! I mean seriously...those people could probably fit their hand in there with no problems!


----------



## Demitrix (Feb 19, 2011)

Death by snu snu!


----------



## AlphaRooster (Feb 19, 2011)

Where was this woman before i got married? At 6' 6" I'd love to ride a woman that tall. 

Who am i kidding, she ride me. Still.. having those legs wrapped all the way around you.......


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 19, 2011)

Shit, that's a full foot taller than me. D:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't like heights but I think I see something tall I wouldn't mind scaling.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 19, 2011)

Reminds me of a certain mermaid princess from One Piece.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Reminds me of a certain mermaid princess from One Piece.


Yeah we don't all watch that


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 19, 2011)

Perfect motorboating height 
She's not that good looking, though. Can't imagine why someone would want a ridiculously enormous model who looks manry.


----------



## Sky is Over (Feb 19, 2011)

It'd be so much to drovel over.


----------



## dixie (Feb 19, 2011)

wow, she'd make me look so like a midget!!


----------



## Masa (Feb 20, 2011)

She could do a great Boa Hancock cosplay if her face weren't so manly.


----------



## Truly1Tom (Feb 4, 2014)

Xyloxi said:


> She looks somewhat transsexual.


def a transsexual Amazon Eve is Erika Erivin aka William (Bill) Ervine Pilger who stars in Trans/Formed 2007 documentary 
verified by Internet Movie Database of information related to all legit films, television programs and video games


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Whenever I see super tall chicks like that I always think I should just tale the L and knock her up so my kids could play pro sports.

EDIT - Damn! Tranny! Abort abort!!


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice... someone necro'd a 3 year old thread...


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol love them bots.


----------

